# Mary Sudik #1 Blowing Wild Historic Photo



## namaste_lv (Nov 15, 2009)

I thought I would share this with every one. It is a photo of the famous Mary Sudik #1 oil well blowing wild. 

Business: Mary Sudik - TIME

It is a photo I'm having re-framed and putting in my office. This was in my father's office for as long as I can remember. After he passed away I thought I would make sure it is preserved and put it in my office. Click on the image to go to the full size to see the detail. If anyone has more info about this photographer and the pano process of the time I would love to hear about it.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 15, 2009)

This web site has quite a few links to panoramic cameras and processes used in decades past. Panoramic photos have been around since shortly after the invention of photography. There are multiple ways of making panoramic views.

Panorama Cameras


----------



## teneighty23 (Nov 18, 2009)

boy how times have changed, i bet that was a beautiful sight for pigs with dollar signs for eyes, now its disturbing, in the Alberta oil sands kind of way, (but not as bad) 

Either way its an incredible photo, i love the mood it creates, lots of character, and i love panoramic shots. thanks for sharing!


----------

